# ****ty toilet



## plumbum105 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Bummer


----------



## trwiley85 (Dec 11, 2011)

looks like someone left and upper decker in the tank for a couple days then flushed.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

trwiley85 said:


> looks like someone left and upper decker in the tank for a couple days then flushed.


You been here almost 2 years and havnt post intro as requested..


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

eww


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha upper decker that's funny! Now go post an intro!


----------

